# Maven: eine Jar für mehrere Teilprojekte



## fastjack (19. Okt 2011)

Hi

ich habe folgende Projektstruktur:


```
A (pom)
    - B (POM)
        - B1 (JAR)
        - B2 (JAR)
    - C (POM)
        - C1 (JAR)
```

ich möchte eine Jar-Datei für B haben. Wie kann ich das mit Maven machen? Ich habe mich schon mit dem Shade-Plugin (eingebttet in B) abgequält, aber ohne Erfolg...

Gruß Fastjack


----------



## maki (19. Okt 2011)

assembly-plugin würde ich jetzt mal sagen, am besten im (neuen) B2 Modul (Jar).

Du wirst eine Pom die als packaging pom hat keine jar machen lassen können


----------



## fastjack (19. Okt 2011)

okay, danke, da ist was dran


----------



## maki (19. Okt 2011)

Oops.. meinte B3 (Jar).

Prinzipiell kann auch B1 oder B2 das amchen, je nachdem wie die Abhängigkeiten verlaufen, die sieht man ja hier nicht.
Aber in einem eigenen Modul ist es auch möglich.


----------



## fastjack (19. Okt 2011)

ahso, das neue Projekt B3 hängt von B2 und B1 ab, ist vom Typ jar und baut dann die assembly?


----------



## maki (19. Okt 2011)

Ja, das ist eine Option, imho die sauberere... passt aber nicht immer.


----------

